# Puppy Drum, Black Drum & some Tautog at Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (mid-Oct, 2019)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

*Puppy Drum, Black Drum & some Tautog at Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel (mid-Oct, 2019)*

In the mid-October at CBBT (Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel), VA, The available species are Puppy Drum (small redfish), large red drum (redfish), black drum, sheepshead and tautog. I use the same rods and the same shrimp rig for them.

I hooked up some good size red drum, but the large red drum cut the line by wrapping the lines around the pylons immediately.
Anyway tautog or sheepshead aren't quite available during the fall transition period (change from the warm to the cold water). Puppy drum and the large red drum cooperate.
I caught 10-12 puppy drum @17-22" per day along with some black drum and undersized tautogs 

Viddeo Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Great job, Joe! We may get together one day in the future like we did years ago.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Some good fish there Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------

